# Todays achievement



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Did this today after work, now I'm out of cord  need to get some more and continue learning. 

sorry if the picks are a bit blury.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice start. I see you figured out how to add pics.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Yup, solved that problem. 

Thinking about what to do next, and what colors to buy. The place I order from just changed their inventory.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Start with basic colors.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Some of this weekends bracelets. Sorry if the pickture is blury.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice start. Do you plan on making other things besides bracelets?


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, dog leaches or what it's called in english. Gunslings and belts aswell


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Dog collars and dog leashes.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes that was the words I was after. Got some snap hooks today so might try a leash when I find time for it


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never made a leash before but since I've made a belt before a leash shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

I made one for my cat already (yes we do that in Finland) I can post a pick


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

About 2 meters long


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. Do the people in Finland use leashes with reflective tape, strips, etc?


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

That orange is reflective ☺


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh okay.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Wide sanctified chainmailed falls bracelet without some of the strands . Very uneven  not one to sell, maby a gift to a sibling or something. 

I need to build a jig for these more complicated bracelets.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

How long did that take to make?


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Took porever :banghead: had a 12 hour workday in the back and it was the first time I used one of those bent buckles. It took a couple tries to get the buckle right. Would say 1,5 hours, but could get that down by half maby it was not that hard after all.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Finweaver said:


> Took porever :banghead: had a 12 hour workday in the back and it was the first time I used one of those bent buckles. It took a couple tries to get the buckle right. Would say 1,5 hours, but could get that down by half maby it was not that hard after all.


If you use a jig it would make that bracelet a whole lot easier?


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Yea sholdn't it? I mean it's alot of strands to keep track on and tighten, a third hand would be great otherwise but it's easier to build a jig I think.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Finweaver said:


> Yea sholdn't it? I mean it's alot of strands to keep track on and tighten, a third hand would be great otherwise but it's easier to build a jig I think.


When do you plan on making a jig?


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Asap. Had some bracelets and keychains at a christmas market my dad was at and got some orders 
Will see if I have time this weekend


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmm, cool


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Thats badass!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Finweaver said:


> Hmm, cool


I like that pattern.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks silacious_d. Yea it's awesome, found it on a blog from swizerland MrParacord. Was quite easy aswell


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone found a solid bullet strap pattern yet? The aztec sun bar makes for a sick bullet bracelet but im talkin arnold here...


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Finweaver said:


> Thanks silacious_d. Yea it's awesome, found it on a blog from swizerland MrParacord. Was quite easy aswell


I might have to try that when I get some free time.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

You can get bullets in this one but not that meny and not tight together.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Another one :beer:


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

What color is that bracelet on the end to the right?


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome. I have not made any trilobites but gona try now that I have buckles. I like the one that's second from the right realy much aswell


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks like silver diamonds and some grey color MrParacord


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes silver diamonds and grey. The two on the right was one i learned last night. Its called the rock climbing solomon i think? The silver diamonds was coreless and i think came out better. The single color trilobite is surprisingly not too difficult. Im a huge fan of the two color shark jaw pattern, comes out awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Alternating colored rock climbers with 550 and micro cord. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

silacious_d said:


> View attachment 1067
> 
> Alternating colored rock climbers with 550 and micro cord.
> 
> ...


Those are really nice looking.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Yea, I like them too


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Finweaver said:


> Yea, I like them too


Did you make them for yourself or to sell?


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Trying to make stuff to sell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

I sold a bracelet and two keychains today  
It's picking up speed now, have earned some from my work lol.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

silacious_d said:


> Trying to make stuff to sell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


You have some nice designs. Selling them shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Cut the peaces for my jig today. Only need to cut grooves in the bottom plate and it's ready for asembly


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Finweaver said:


> Cut the peaces for my jig today. Only need to cut grooves in the bottom plate and it's ready for asembly


Oh okay. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Navajo pattern i learned this morning. Dunno how i feel about it, kinda want to see it in different colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

I call it the pupa. Minor surivival kit, fishin kit with handmade micro handline w/ 10ft of 10lb test spider wire line. All the cord was scrap. Came out pretty sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Is that a P51 inside?


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Indeed it is. That thing was a pain in the *** to wrap. Took three layers of solomon stitch but i did it!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a darn useful pupa, cool


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome, good color choice aswell.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Figured i should do a cheap practice watch before i start my swiss army. 7 dollar cheapy from wally world.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work on the watch band.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Why thank ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Figgered iddout!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

My jig. It aint pretty but it's sturdy. The tablesaw at work was blunt so it chipped the plywood. Gona try it tomorrow.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

silacious_d said:


> View attachment 1085
> 
> Figgered iddout!
> 
> ...


I never seen a bracelet with bullets like that before. Nice job. 

What a great way to carry spare ammo


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Finweaver said:


> My jig. It aint pretty but it's sturdy. The tablesaw at work was blunt so it chipped the plywood. Gona try it tomorrow.


It doesn't have to be pretty it just needs to be functional.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

My new belt i was up all night making and now have a million blisters from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome belt. Blisters suck, I work in construction and have thick skin on my fingers but even that does not help haha.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Tried the jig. IT'S AWESOME!!! 

The top bracelet is the one I made last week without jig. The bottom one is the one I made with the jig. It went much faster and the result is wayyy better. 
Awesome


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Yea i live on and work on my fams farm. Its about 200 acres so its constant work, cord just has a way of burnin up the outermost layers of skin. Sucks.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Those are amazing. Where does one find a pattern like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice looking belt.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

silacious_d said:


> Those are amazing. Where does one find a pattern like that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


It's a wide sanctified chainmailed falls, there is a video on Youtube on it. The video does not show the start or finish tho. I start it as a wide sanctified bracelet.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Thats some serious tricky business.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

A few christmas presents.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Who are the lucky recipients?


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Merry christmas to everyone


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Merry Christmas all.







My present to myself. Fall camo from paracord galaxy and some heavy duty buckles from a recycled military backpack. New favorite!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

What's the color name of the brown and orange combination trilobyte? I'm
Liking it 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Its fall camo from paracordgalaxy.com. Best colors i have found yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That is a nice color combo.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Made a form for a turks head knot. I started with the 9 peg, shouldve gone small and worked my way up. The tightening process is mind boggling.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy new year all. The first bracelet for this year


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Siiick


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

silacious_d said:


> View attachment 1123
> View attachment 1124
> 
> Made a form for a turks head knot. I started with the 9 peg, shouldve gone small and worked my way up. The tightening process is mind boggling.
> ...


That looks confusing.


----------



## ThatdudeTak (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn those coyote tan pack buckles are dope.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Pretty sure it was a wally world pack. The buckles are great, pack didnt even last a mild fishing season.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

My first few completed attempts at a 7 bight turks head knot and dna grip for my hiking staff. Kinda ok but i will probably end up changing it out once i get better at it.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Added a small pouch and a d-ring to the halfway point on my hiking staff. In the middle of making a ranger bead lanyard. Carved a few rings out with the dremel and painted black. Do another 2 or three clear coats over that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Where did you get the walking stick from?


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Cut it, 3 coats of stain and 3 clear coats. Took about 2 weeks to dry out fully before i started everything else. New hampshire ash.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Cool project


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I always wanted to make my own walking stick. 

Did you research the best tree in your area before you started?


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Not really. Ive always used ash or beech since i was a kid. Im back on my families 200 acre farm so its more getting back to my roots than anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh okay.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

A customer order, a dog leash and a bracelet


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. That leash looks really nice.


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Nice work. That leash looks really nice.


Thank you


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

For my tattoo artist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Whats up all? Ive been having sort of a creative sunday. I have never seen it before and am wondering if i have created something new? I figured out a way to join two shark jaws together. Is that already a pattern? Cuz if not ive got the perfect name for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Think I have seen it befor I'm afraid


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Damn!









Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never saw it before.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

Did another in my colors. Heres front and back with a flat whistle buckle so it can be flipped. I havent been able to find it anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Where is one in the OSU colors? Go OSU!


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

If you check out paracord101 on Youtube, he has a video on a doubble shark jawbone bracelet. But well done on learning it yourself, great bracelet.


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

And a 4 color sharknado for my bassist buddy. Get my stuff up on stage!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## silacious_d (Dec 10, 2014)

And another 4 color...


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Been busy but have had time to make this gunsling. Working on a belt for me at the moment, picktures coming when it's done


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Good work! Looks comfortable


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello folks
Been a while since last time. Here is a binocular strap. Gona make them in different color combos


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll throw in a couple bracelets as well


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Those bracelets are the double wide trilobite's right man they look awesome I freakn luv those wide bracelets


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

And the colors on the binoculars just pop looks great


----------



## Finweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Fish belly and trilobite belly I think they are called. Paracord101 made videos for them. 
Yes the strap really shines  made it for an archery friend


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks finweaver IMA check those bracelets out


----------

